# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  (Future Tense ) شرح مفصل لزمن المستقبل بجميع أشكاله  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## سمسم

*(Future Tense )
 شرح مفصل لزمن المستقبل بجميع أشكاله 
 1- The Simple Future Tense
 الزمن المستقبل البسيط 
 الزمن المستقبل البسيط هو زمن يعبر عن حدث في المستقبل. وتُستخدم مع الزمن
 المستقبل البسيط كلمة "will" وكلمة "shall" الدالتان على المستقبل بمعنى (سوف)
 وهما من الافعال المساعدة وتُستعمل مع كل واحد منهما ضمائر معينة. وتُستعمل "shall
 " مع ضميري المتكلم (I , we) أما "will" فتستخدم مع بقية الضمائر . 
 الصيغة 
 Pronoun + will/shall + verb
 الضمير +will/shall + الفعل 
 كما يمكن استخدام be going to للتعبير عن المستقبل للتخطيط والعزم 
 الصيغة 
 Pronoun + be going to + verb
 الضمير +be going to + الفعل 
 الاستخدام الأول 
 للتعبير عن حدث سوف تعمله اختياريا وعن رضى
 To Express a Voluntary Action 
 e.g. 
 I will send you the information when I get it
 سوف ارسل لك المعلومات عند حصولي عليها 
 I will translate the email, so Mr. Ahmed can read it.
 سوف اترجم الإيميل، حتى السيد احمد يستطيع قراءتها 
 الاستخدام الثاني 
 للتعبير عن وعد وسوف ينجزه
 To Express a Promise 
 e.g. 
 I willcall you when I arrive.
 سأتصل بك عندما اصل 
 I promise I will not tell him about the surprise party
 وعد أن لن اخبره بشأن الحفلة المفاجئة 
 Don't worry, I willbe careful
 لا تقلق، سأكون حذراً 
 الاستخدام الثالث 
 للتعبير عن التخطيط او العزم
 To Express a Plan 
 e.g. 
 She is going tospend he vacation in Jeddah..
 ستقضي اجازاتها في جدة 
 I'm going to be a teacher when I grow up
 انا سوف اكون مدرساً عندما اكبر 
 I am going to meet him tonight
 سأقابله الليلة 
 2- The Future Continuous Tense
 الزمن المستقبل المستمر 
 يستعمل لحدث يستمر فترة طويلة نسبيا في المستقبل 
 الصيغة 
 Pronoun + will/shall + be + verb + ing
 الضمير +will/shall + be + الفعل + ing 
 الاستخدام الأول 
 للتعبير عن فعل يحدث حول نقطة زمنية في المستقبل
 Specific Time as an Interruption in the Future 
 e.g. 
 I will be watching TV at six
 سأكون اشاهد التلفاز عند الساعة السادسة 
 This time tomorrow, I will be driving to the country
 في هذا الوقت من يوم غد، سأكون قائدا السيارة للمدينة 
 الاستخدام الثاني 
 تعارض الحدث في المستقبل
 Interrupted Action in the Future 
 e.g. 
 I will be watching TV when she arrives tonight
 سأكون مشاهداً للتلفاز عندما تأتي الليلة 
 I will be waiting for you when your busarrives
 سأكون في انتظارك عند وصول حافلتك 
 3- The Future Perfect Tense
 الزمن المستقبل التام 
 الصيغة 
 Pronoun + will/shall + have + p p
 الضمير will/shall + + have + الفعل في التصريف الثالث 
 الاستخدام 
 المستقبل التام يعبر عن شيئاً ما سوف يحدث قبل حدث اخر في المستقبل ، وكما يمكن ان يعبر عن شي سوف يحدث قبل وقت محدد في المستقبل 
 e.g. 
 I shall have finished my homework before 10:00
 سوف اكون قد انهيت واجبي المنزلي قبل الساعة العاشرة 
 They will have been married a year on January 2010
 سيكونا قد امضيا عاماً من الزواج بحلول العشرين من شهر يناير 2010م 
 By next year, he will have graduated from university
 بحلول العام القادم، سوف يكون قد تخرج من الجامعة 
 4- The Future Perfect Continuous Tense
 الزمن المستقبل التام المستمر 
 الصيغة 
 Pronoun + will/shall + have been + verb + ing
 الضمير + will/shall + been have + الفعل +ing 
 الاستخدام 
 المستقبل التام المستمر هو زمن يعبر عن حدث وقع في الماضي ويستمر حدوثه في المستقبل حتى وقت معين 
 e.g. 
 I will have been teaching for 10 years next month
 سأكون قد درّست لمدة عشر سنوات الشهر القادم 
 By this time next month, I will have been working for this company for 15 years.
 في هذا الوقت من الشهر القادم، سوف اكون قد أمضيت 15 سنة في العمل لهذه الشركة 
 I will have been sleeping for 10 hours by the time you get home
 سوف اكون قد نمت لمدة عشر ساعات في الوقت الذي تصل فيه المنزل   *

----------

